# Favorite Pizza?



## fureverywhere (Jan 18, 2016)

We've got the burger thread, lets add PIZZA! If it wasn't for family I'd be vegetarian except for the rare steak and baked potato a few times a year. But pizza I could do almost every day. Well grease, sodium...probably not a good idea every day...But where do you get and what do you put on your favorite pie?

We have a place in town with wood burning ovens. Either a white pie or spinach and sun dried tomatoes and I'm very happy. They have Italian sodas in the cooler too. Much sharper and less sweet than average...nice mix with the pie.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

Frozen.   Pepperoni and/or Italian sausage.  Extra cheese, if ordered out, which is rare.

I have a home recipe with sausage from my aunt.   It's loaded with sauce.  What you'd *really* call a pie.   And really good.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

Pepperoni, olives and mushrooms is perfect.  I won't turn my nose up at any good pie though.. :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2016)

I like NY style pizza, I usually just get a plain cheese, but sometimes like onion or regular bacon on it.  If made well, I like a nice Pesto pizza too.  I don't love it enough to eat it every day, but once every couple of weeks is nice.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

Pepperoni ranks #1. Other, lesser toppings are still okay in a pinch, though. Y'all know I could eat pizza every day, 3 times a day.

Home-made by little old Italian ladies is heaven. Second best is from the pizzerias of Little Italy in NYC. Third is my own hand-made.

Unfortunately I'm a lazy cuss and I don't drive, so my usual ordering option is either Domino's or one of the local sandwich shops which makes a surprisingly good pie.

REAL Italian-style pizza is almost like a stew - haven't seen it made that way since I was in NY.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2016)

Papa Jones. Large with 4 cheeses, pepperoni, sausage and onions or green peppers. Monday's deliveries are 50% off. Get two meals out of this.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh, I'm waiting for Superbowl Thursday, the Thursday before the Superbowl.

Dominos will have medium cheese pies for $3.99, no limit. I'm clearing out the freezer chest and hoping Dominos has an extra 18-wheeler available ... 

Nom, nom, nom ...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2016)

Pineapple & sliced green olives.....with pepperoni and cheese, of course.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah can't forget the pineapple, maybe some mushrooms and Feta cheese.

My son used to manage a few Dominos...oooh the custom orders we packed away...One I remember in the village, still a landmark I'm sure, was Ray's Pizza. Sicilian, square cut and overflowing with greasy goodness...what a mess but nothing like it.

I've got matzo ball soup simmering but you know what I'm getting the munchies for...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

I wonder when they started putting pineapple on pies - it just seems so counter-intuitive. Like putting a mink coat on a fish ...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2016)

I guess for the same reason some people dip their French fries in vinegar.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

Ugh.

Roomy puts mayo on her burgers - JUST mayo. I could see it mixed with other condiments, but ... 

My brother used to put ketchup on everything, and I DO mean everything. Weird.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 18, 2016)

Don't start me on ketchup especially in relation to pizza. My relatives still live in small town PA. It took decades for the pizza chains to get in there. My cousins used to go to a corner pizzeria and bring back what I can only describe from memory...still mildly traumatized...a wonder bread baked crust with ketchup and melted American cheese...no garlic, oy that they would allow a garlic within city limits. They thought it was the bomb, I'd slink off to the pantry for a Fluffernutter.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 18, 2016)

I like a veggie pizza with lots of mushrooms, cheese and black olives, maybe a few bits of pineapple and onions.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Don't start me on ketchup especially in relation to pizza. My relatives still live in small town PA. It took decades for the pizza chains to get in there. My cousins used to go to a corner pizzeria and bring back what I can only describe from memory...still mildly traumatized...a wonder bread baked crust with ketchup and melted American cheese...no garlic, oy that they would allow a garlic within city limits. They thought it was the bomb, I'd slink off to the pantry for a Fluffernutter.



Oh, I've had some horrible concoctions here in PA that they called "pizza". It's especially funny when you get the German / Polish folks stuffing their pizzas with potato filling.

I agree with the Fluffernutter.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> *I like NY style pizza*, I usually just get a plain cheese, but sometimes like onion or regular bacon on it.  If made well, I like a nice Pesto pizza too.  I don't love it enough to eat it every day, but once every couple of weeks is nice.




Ditto that ^ 

There is a place just up the street, though the people are from New Jersey, they make a pizza very close to the NY style pizza in taste.  When I do go about twice a year, I get one slice cheese and one with pepperoni on it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 18, 2016)

Okay Pizza Porn...here we go


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

Does anyone remember this?


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2016)

A little Pizza poetry:

The Roman poet Virgil wrote:

Their homely fare dispatch’d, the hungry band
Invade their trenchers next, and soon devour,
To mend the scanty meal, their cakes of flour.
Ascanius this observ’d, and smiling said:
“See, we devour the plates on which we fed.”

Apparently a sort of flatbread was baked on the soldier's shields, then loaded with whatever was on hand (horse meat, donkey meat, mystery meat.....)

In 1967, I was traveling in Italy for the first time and was very excited to get some "Italian Pizza".  Little did I know that the "Italian" idea of pizza was a slab of pizza dough with, if you were lucky, a teaspoon or so of tomato sauce spread on it, a dandruff-like scattering of cheese and about a gallon of olive oil poured on it.  OK, I exaggerate....it was only a quart.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2016)

"Dandruff-like scattering of cheese."   :lol1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes.... that accurately describes the original Naples pizza...

Although I'm from Chicago... the Chicago style deep dish, while good, is not my choice.   I like thin crust.. with mushroom, onion and sausage. ... and it MUST be cut into squares.. NOT slices..  That's how we roll in Chi-Town, with every neighborhood having it's own pizza parlor...  and everyone swearing theirs is the best.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 19, 2016)

No tomato sauce,just pesto,with roasted red bells and roasted eggplant. Don`t knock it til you`ve tried it-IF you can find it. Not many places offer it. We also like pesto,spinach and fresh garlic when we can`t get the other.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 19, 2016)

The eggplant pizza sounds very good Mrs. R.  I have re-discovered roasted eggplants and find I can make a mini pizza in very hot oven using round slice of eggplant, topped with thin tomato slice and mozz cheese on top --- no bread base, but equally delish.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 19, 2016)

I like my pizza all dressed - pepperoni, bacon, green peppers, mushroom, black olives with a thin crust.
I order a large one occasionally and cut it into 8 slices so  that I can have over several weeks by freezing it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 19, 2016)

I remember a place in Denver many years back. The first deep dish pizza I ever had...paradise.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

tortiecat said:


> I like my pizza all dressed - pepperoni, bacon, green peppers, mushroom, black olives with a thin crust.
> I order a large one occasionally and cut it into 8 slices so  that I can have over several weeks by freezing it.



LOL - that same pizza wouldn't last out the evening with me. I used to be able to put TWO of them down in one night - I guess I'm getting old.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 19, 2016)

I used to do that with Dunkin Donuts. Me and first hubby would bring home a half dozen...three each nomnomnom...of course then I had the metabolism of a gerbil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

LOL - did you run in the little wheel too?

I know what you mean - I think we all could go through some amazing types and amounts of food in our younger days.

I cry now when I can only eat ONE pizza. :sorrow:


----------



## Ina (Jan 19, 2016)

For me it was a thin crust pie with bacon, black olives, red onions, and basil leaves.  The freezer is a great idea. I've been learning that feeding one person is harder than feeding a family.  A large pizza will feed me for several days.  Since I started having trouble eating wheat products, I thought my pizza days were over, but a friend showed me that if I got the deep dish pizza I could scrape the goodies off the top and onto spinach tortilla.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 19, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Does anyone remember this?



Those were a Friday night staple in our house in the first few years of our marriage.  Brings me back!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 19, 2016)

You people are making me hungry...lol. I'm willing to try everyone's pizza.

:yeah:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 25, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.... that accurately describes the original Naples pizza...
> 
> Although I'm from Chicago... the Chicago style deep dish, while good, is not my choice.   I like thin crust.. with mushroom, onion and sausage. ... and it MUST be cut into squares.. NOT slices..  That's how we roll in Chi-Town, with every neighborhood having it's own pizza parlor...  and everyone swearing theirs is the best.



Been away from Chicago for 40 years and still miss the pizza.


----------



## kaufen (Feb 20, 2016)

According to a survey conducted on the Internet, pizza is a favorite  dish for 78% of users of the world wide web. I love the pizza "Quattro  Stagioni".


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2016)

The only time we eat pizza is on visits to the US.  It's often the easy choice when there are lots of us.  My favourite is pepperoni, mushrooms, onion.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 20, 2016)

Cookie said:


> The eggplant pizza sounds very good Mrs. R.  I have re-discovered roasted eggplants and find I can make a mini pizza in very hot oven using round slice of eggplant, topped with thin tomato slice and mozz cheese on top --- no bread base, but equally delish.



Now that sounds good.....I like a thin crust pizza, anything with spinach, mushrooms and black olives.


----------



## IKE (Feb 20, 2016)

We normally order carry out so we can have a cold beer at home with it.....regular crust (not super thin or deep dish), pepperoni, Canadian bacon, sausage and extra cheese.

Before mama I used to also get anchovies but she says, "no way Jose".

Not that I have any first hand experience  but I've heard that room temp. leftover pizza and a cold beer is great for a hangover.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 22, 2016)

Ordered a large 'all dressed' pizza on Fri. night as my daughter was visiting.
Pepperoni, bacon, mushrooms, black olives, green pepper on a thin crust.
Daughter and I had two slices each with a salad and some red wine. Other
four slices go into freezer for two other suppers for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I wonder when they started putting pineapple on pies - it just seems so counter-intuitive. Like putting a mink coat on a fish ...



Agreed -- pineapple on pizza?  Yuck


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

A lot people put pineapple on pizza.  Doesn't appeal to me though.

I think it's hilarious that in the UK you can buy frozen pizza that claims to be 'American Style'.  It has sweetcorn on it.  Huh?  I've never had corn on a pizza, ever.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 22, 2016)

Everything on it but the little fishes. I hate anchovies. Gluten free for me. When I was growing up in the 50's people in my area called pizza hot pies.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2016)

New Haven pizza, Frank Pepe 's, with Italian sausage


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 23, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> You people are making me hungry...lol. I'm willing to try everyone's pizza.
> 
> :yeah:



Me too!



Pepperoni pizza

I have tried others ofcourse ,even pineapple.
Bacon
Sausage


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2016)

I love pizza with lots of cheese and lots of mushrooms, maybe a few black olives, even a bit of pineapple. Now I want pizza, bad.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 23, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I love pizza with lots of cheese and lots of mushrooms, maybe a few black olives, even a bit of pineapple. Now I want pizza, bad.



Pizza and a drink sounds great. lol


----------



## oldman (Feb 24, 2016)

Sicilian or Chicago (deep dish).


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 24, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> New Haven pizza, Frank Pepe 's, with Italian sausage
> 
> View attachment 27092



RR, now *that* looks to be what I'd call a perfect pizza.  My first choice is Italian sausage.  When it's good it's the best, but it varies a lot.  So I usually stick with pepperoni (safer).


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 24, 2016)

Pizza with beer or a glass of red wine - right up my alley.


----------

